# Smoked Pork Chops #3



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Smoked Pork Chops #3

3 - 5 lb - pork chops, thick cut
I gallon - water
1 cup - brown sugar
1 cup - honey
15 level tbsp - salt
1 level tbsp - InstaCure #1, Prague Powder #1, or pink salt

Wet brine: 
Multiply ingredients as needed to cover meat.
Mix ingredients well.
Place chops in 1-gallon zip-loc bags and cover with brine. Avoid air pockets.
Store in 40° fridge for 6 to 10 days.
Remove from brine, rinse, pat dry and let stand for an hour or so while smoker is heating up.

Smoke:
2 hours - no smoke at 120° - vent 100% open
8 hours - smoke at 135° - vent 50% open
2 hours (or until internal temp is 145°) - no smoke at 165° - vent 25% open 
Let smoked chops stand at room temp for an hour before use.

Notes: 
I prefer old-fashioned hickory sawdust, but cherry or apple smoke also goes well with honey flavored- meat. The sawdust should be wet.
This recipe also works well with chicken, wild hogs and deer.
Serve like you would normal pork chops or ham. Great sliced with crackers and cheese!


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Holy smokes Goob that looks mouth watering. what type of smoker are you using to maintain such low temps?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> Holy smokes Goob that looks mouth watering. what type of smoker are you using to maintain suck low temps?


I have "The Sausagemaker" 20-pounder, fully insulated, very good for cold smoking. It will cook too. The heating element/thermostat combo lends itself to a broad range of temps. This time of year it will do 90° and still make smoke; great for fish and cheese. The cool weather in Evanston helps too.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmmm nice set up. smoked cheese you say. 8)


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

MMMMM Goob, Looks awesome!!!!!! What time is dinner? Ill bring the Green jello & salad!!!!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> MMMMM Goob, Looks awesome!!!!!! What time is dinner? Ill bring the Green jello & salad!!!!


:lol: I made green salad once.

Then went to confession and had to say 6 Hail Marys, and 4 Our Fathers.

I'm fine now. :mrgreen:

eyegotaswich2dcaf


----------

